# Simple Finishing Platform...



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

It's so simple, it's genius! After eons of trying to figure out how to easily support a work piece while finishing it & letting it dry, I came up with this simple solution. A few screws pushed through the back of a piece of pegboard & then taped. It's simple, easy, cheap, and most importantly, FLEXIBLE. It can be easily reconfigured for any size work piece!


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

You don't have any issues with the screws damaging the work piece?


----------



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

I wouldn't put the front/good face on the screws to dry, but I haven't had any real noticeable marks on the back/bottom of my pieces.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Velly Velly Crevel!


----------

